# Остеохондроз: Вылечить или смириться?



## mariana1977 (20 Июн 2012)

*Лечебная физкультура от **Medical**SPA** Курорта «Лаго-Наки»*​ 
 Гимнастический комплекс разработан для людей с серьезными ограничениями в выполнении упражнений (компрессионный перелом позвонков, трещины позвонков, прогрессирующий остеопороз, множественные межпозвонковые грыжи разных отделов, операции на позвоночнике и т.д.). В данных случаях исключены или существенно ограничены: вертикальная нагрузка на позвоночник, излишние сгибания и разгибания, скручивания позвоночника. Но необходимо укрепление каркасной мускулатуры, улучшение питания (кровообращения) позвоночника, стимуляция нервных окончаний.
Весь комплекс упражнений делается с жесткой опорой для позвоночника. Есть цикл упражнений лежа на спине, стоя на четвереньках, лежа на животе, стоя.
1. Упражнения на четвереньках позволяют вытянуть позвоночник, увеличить расстояние между позвонками, укрепить каркасную мускулатуру. Все упражнения выполняются при помощи жесткой опоры – столик, деревянная подставка, жесткий пуфик. Высота опоры соответствует длине бедра (расстоянию от нижнего края коленной чашечки до тазобедренного сустава), длинна опоры, соответствует расстоянию от тазобедренного сустава до подмышки. Опускаться на колени перед началом упражнения и подниматься с колен после выполнения упражнений следует с поддержкой, без резких движений. 
Важно постепенно наращивать амплитуду движений и количество повторов. Каждое упражнение повторяется от 7 до 25 раз, прибавлять следует по 2-3 повтора через каждые 3 занятия.
2. Исходное положение стоя на четвереньках (под колени можно подложить мягкую невысокую прокладку). Под животом находиться жесткая устойчивая опора, руки прямые, голова чуть наклонена вперед – шея продолжение спины, колени и ладони стоят на ширине плеч.
3. Выпрямляем левую ногу и ставим её на носок, фиксируем положение на 5 секунд. Возвращаем ногу в исходное положение. Повторяем движение правой ногой. Движения выполняются медленно с фиксацией внимания на работе мышц.
4. Вытягиваем левую ногу в левую сторону, ставим на носок. Зафиксировали положение на 5 секунд, Медленно рисуем по полу полукруг носочком левой ноги и вытягиваем ее назад. Возвращаемся в исходное положение. Повторяем движение правой ногой.
5. Вытягиваем левую ногу назад так, чтобы она располагалась параллельно полу и была продолжением спины. Нога прямая, Носочек тянем вниз и к себе, а пятку от себя, одновременно тянемся макушкой вперед. Возвращаемся в исходное положение. Повторяем правой ногой.
6. Вытягиваем вперед правую руку. Стараемся тянуть пальцы и макушку вперед. Фиксируем положение на 5 секунд. Повторяем левой рукой.
7. Вытягиваем левую руку вперед, а правую ногу назад. Тянем пятку в одну сторону, а макушку и руку в другую. Возвращаемся в исходное положение. Вытягиваем правую руку вперед, а левую ногу назад. Тянем пятку в одну сторону, а макушку и руку в другую.
8. Вытягиваем обе руки вперед. Медленно, напрягая мышцы живота и спины, разводим руки в стороны. Зафиксировали положение на 5 секунд. Возвращаемся висходное положение. Направляем внимание на работу мышц.
9. Ставим левую ногу назад на носок. Стараемся дотянуться пяткой до пола, затем сгибаем колено, не отрывая носочка от пола. Повторяем 3 раза. Возвращаемся в исходное положение. Повторяем упражнение правой ногой. 
10. Вытягиваем левую руку и левую ногу в левую сторону (ногу ставим на носочек). Напрягаем мышцы и фиксируем положение на 10 секунд. Возвращаемся в исходное положение. Повторяем упражнение правой рукой и правой ногой в правую сторону.
11. Вытягиваем левую ногу назад так, чтобы она располагалась параллельно полу и была продолжением спины. Нога прямая, Носочек тянем вниз и к себе, а пятку от себя, одновременно тянемся макушкой вперед*. Нужно ощутить растягивание поясницы*. Возвращаемся в исходное положение. Повторяем правой ногой.
12. Вытягиваем руки в разные стороны. Руки параллельно полу, прямые. Напрягаем мышцы и фиксируем положение на 10 секунд. Выпрямляем руки вперед и хлопаем в ладоши – эта часть упражнения выполняется энергично. Возвращаемся в исходное положение.
*Повторяем 11 упражнение.*
*Все остальные упражнения, начиная с этого пункта, добавляются не раньше 1**5** тренировки!!!*Берем в руки гантели на 1,5 кг (вес можно увеличивать постепенно в зависимости от степени физической подготовки). Поднимаем правую руку вверх и в правую сторону от 7 раз ( см. вступление) – махи делаем медленно, рука чуть согнута в локтевом суставе, фиксируем лучезапястный сустав. Повторяем упражнение левой рукой.
üОбе ноги вытягиваем назад и ставим на носочки. Не отрывая ноги от пола «шагаем» - стараемся по очереди дотянуться пяткой до пола, затем сгибаем колено, не отрывая носочка от пола. Упражнение энергичное, но не резкое . «Ходьба» продолжается 40 -60 секунд. Возвращаемся в исходное положение.
1.Махи руками. Вытягиваем правую руку вперед и резко через сторону опускаем вдоль правого бедра. Повторяем 10 раз. Тоже упражнение делает левая рука.
2.Поднимаем правую ногу согнутую в колени в правую сторону, фиксируем в верхней точки на 5 секунд и опускаем вниз. Выполняем от 7 махов (амплитуда и количество движений наращиваются постепенно). Повторяем левой ногой.
3.Повторяем 11 упражнение.
_После выполнения всех упражнений надо немного расслабиться, постоять в И.П.. Затем медленно опереться на стол предплечьями. Постоять в такой позе. Медленно опустить таз на пятки. Посидеть в такой позе выгибая спину. Опираясь на стол, встать с поддержкой, отдохнуть лежа или одеть корсет. _


----------



## mariana1977 (19 Дек 2012)

*Остеохондроз: Вылечить или смириться?*​На данный момент самым распространенным заболеванием среди людей считается дискогенный радикулит, являющийся одним из синдромов остеохондроза. Каждый 4-й человек в мире страдает этим заболеванием, среди причин временной утраты трудоспособности и инвалидности остеохондроз выходит на первое место. Оперативному вмешательству тяжелых форм остеохондроза подвергаются около 1/3 всех заболевших.  На наши вопросы о том, как можно жить с данным заболеванием и можно ли его вылечить, ответит главный врач MedicalSPAкурорта «Лаго-Наки», физиотерапевт высшей категории, врач спортивной  и мануальной терапии, фитотерапевт Гусаченко Игорь Павлович.
*Что является причиной этого заболевания?*
К возникновению остеохондроза приводит вынужденное ограничение движения современных работников, резкое увеличение психо-эмоциональной нагрузки, качество потребляемой пищи и воды. Нахождение в организме большого количества свободных радикалов, образуемых, например, при обжаривании продуктов, отрицательно влияет на все системы организма, особенно на костно-мышечную и эндокринную. Вызывая поперечную сшивку коллагеновых и эластиновых волокон, свободные радикалы уменьшают их способность к растяжению и сокращению. Помимо этого  они окисляют и разрушают крупные молекулы полисахаридов, образующих слизистое вещество, которое служит смазкой для суставов.
Все микро – и макро травмы позвоночника, статические и динамические перегрузки на позвоночник также приводят к обострениям заболевания. Застарелые компрессионные переломы отростков, дуг и тела позвонков, вовремя не диагносцированные, особенно в шейном отделе позвоночника могут приводить к резкому ухудшению здоровья, если вовремя не проводилось адекватное лечение.
*Мы часто слышим о профессиональных заболеваниях. Возможно ли отнести остеохондроз к такому виду заболевания?*
Для каждой группы профессий существует свой, наиболее выраженный вид поражений отделов позвоночника, связанный с профессиональной спецификой. Для людей, проводящих свой рабочий день за компьютером (бухгалтера, менеджеры, операторы и другие) это  – шейный остеохондроз с синдромом плечелопаточного периартрита  Для работника «стола и стула» неправильно выбранная поза при работе и не отрегулированная высота стула приводят к раннему появлению остеохондроза. Для   тех, кто много времени проводит за рулем – это поясничный остеохондроз с корешковыми и вертебральными синдромами. У специалистов, часто летающих самолетами, распространен остеохондроз шейного и поясничного отделов. При длительном нахождении в вынужденной неудобной позе в  самолете в позвоночнике человека происходят застойные явления, возникает компрессионное давление на межпозвоночные диски, возникает крово и лимфостаз. Для работающих целый день на ногах  – распространнены остеохондроз и спондилёз.
*Какие меры профилактики и лечения Вы бы рекомендовали?*
При быстром прогрессировании болезни целесообразно разгрузка позвоночника с помощью легкого корсета, желательно ношение обуви без каблуков, на сплошной подошве из резины или полиуретана, обладающих амортизационными свойствами. При первых клинических симптомах остеохондропатии рекомендуется ортопедическая профилактика, которая включает в себя:
1.                            Использование жесткой постели с небольшой по объему подушкой под голову и шею.
2.                            Правильная организация рабочего места.
3.                            Проведение ежедневного легкого самомассажа конечностей, шеи и поясничного отделов позвоночника утром и вечером.
4.                            Ношение матерчатого корсета или пояса штангиста, особенно во время работы.
5.                            Постоянное занятие лечебной гимнастикой, йогой или цигун с целью поддержания мышечного тонуса, психоэмоционального спокойствия, высокой работоспособности организма, тренированности сердечно-сосудистой сиcтемы и нормализации давления.
6.                            Профилактический курс специализированного (вертебрального) массажа, необходим для стимулирования процессов выздоровления через воздействие на паравертебральные точки позвоночника.

В лечении остеохондроза также используются:
·                аппаратная физиотерапия (СМТ, ДДТ, Ультрозвуковая и магнитная терапия, Радиоволны СМВ и ДМВ, высокочастотная терепия УВЧ, СВЧ, Д'арсанваль, методы преформированных (искусcтвенно создаваемых) физических факторов, основанных на поглощении энергии и превращении ее внутри клетки в энергию биологических процеcсов)
·                мануальная терапия (вправление позвонков, связок, мышц приводящее к увеличению эластичности и подвижности связочного аппарата, рассасывания отеков, выпотов и патологических отложений в суставах)
·                озокеритолечечение (применение смеси твердых углеводородов для снятия болевых ощущений, снижения мышечного спазма и гипертонуса мышц. 
Противовоспалительное и рассасывающее действие за счет глубоко прогревания)
·                сакская грязь (обладает выраженным противовоспалительным, рассасывающим и болеутоляющим действием, улучшает регенерацию тканей, снимает спазм мышц, восстанавливает двигательные функции)
·                подводное вытяжение позвоночника (растяжение позвоночника в разных направлениях с помощью противовесов с целью расслабления мышц и снятия напряжения, а также уменьшения болевого синдрома)
·                криолечение (воздействие жидкого, обезвоженного азота t0-1100 С на тело для увеличения порога болевого восприятия, снижения мышечного тонуса и спастичности, уменьшения потребности тканей в кислороде и питательных веществах. Обезболивающий эффект. Прекращает развитие гематом, отеков, аллергических реакций. Снижает мигренеподобные боли, урежает приступы эпилепсии. Эффективен при нейроциркуляторной дистонии)
·                специальное питание (применяются бессолевые и овощные диеты, с большим содержанием метионина и лецитина, ограничением потребления углеводов, полная компенсация в физиологической потребности витаминов C, P, PP,D,B2).

*Как часто Вы бы рекомендовали проходить профилактический курс людям с остеохондрозом?*
Человеку, страдающему остеохондрозом желательно ежегодно проходить курс профилактического лечения. Конечно, это будет иметь положительный поддерживающий эффект, когда сняты основные обострения и убраны болевые синдромы, что возможно в рамках комплексных программ восстановительного лечения позвоночника.  Берегите позвоночник, это стержень от которого зависят наши здоровье и жизнь, так как с ним связаны все внутренние органы нашего организма.

*Г**лавный врач **Medical**SPA** курорта «Лаго-Наки»*​


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2012)

Хорошо.
Хорошо, что реклама сделанная необученным журналистом и понимание специалистом проблемы, который об этом говорил, несколько разные вещи.


----------



## mariana1977 (16 Янв 2013)

*Развиваем гибкость позвоночника в год змеи*​          Наступающий год змеи дал нам лишний повод поговорить о позвоночнике, сохранении его молодости и подвижности. По большому счёту все неприятности начались с той минуты, как человек избрал вертикальное положение тела. За возможность красиво «от бедра» идти по жизни мы расплачиваемся склонностью позвоночника  к раннему старению. Можно ли остановить или хотя бы существенно замедлить этот процесс? Да, безусловно. Специально для тех, кто считает, что ему ещё рано заниматься своей спиной, мы разместили в конце статьи таблицу - опросник для  выявления скрытых признаков прогрессирующего остеохондроза, то есть процессов старения позвоночника. Ну а для тех, кто уже понял, как хорошо жить без болей в спине, мы готовы дать несколько практических советов.
*Совет первый.* Улучшайте кровообращение в районе позвоночника, не допускайте застойных явлений и замедления кровотока в паравертебральной зоне (пара – рядом, около; вертебро – позвонок, позвоночник). Подойдёт любой метод: контрастный душ,  гимнастика, длительные пешие прогулки, плаванье, массаж, пиявки, аппликатор Кузнецова, лечебные ванны, магнитное поле и т.д. Я в данном вопросе голосую за криотерапию – быстро, мощно, эффективно, результат держится длительное время.
*Совет второй.* Ежедневно стимулируйте периферические нервные окончания, для усиления питания не только самого нерва, но и сопряженных с ним позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков. Так, например, для улучшения питания и регенерации шейного отдела позвоночника необходимо массировать пальцы, кисти и руки по ходу нервов. Плюс ко всему этот самомассаж  будет улучшать мозговое кровообращение, устранит онемение в руках, повысит подвижность шеи, плечевых, локтевых и лучезапястных суставов. Можно также использовать минеральные, скипидарные, соляные ванны 1-2 раза в неделю.
*Совет третий.* Ходите босиком по неровной массажной поверхности не менее 10 минут в день. Мы все, конечно же, знаем, что на стопах, так же как на ладошках и ушных раковинах, существуют зоны проекции всех органов. Доказано, что стимуляция  зон проекции позвоночника замедляет процессы его старения. Кроме того, такое упражнение будет снимать нервное перенапряжение, улучшать работу почек и стимулировать укрепление  иммунитета. Главное не переохлаждаться.
*Совет четвертый. *Выполняйте  упражнения на увеличение расстояния между позвонками. Это уменьшает нагрузку на позвоночник, создает условия для восстановления межпозвонкового диска, устраняет сдавливание нервного корешка. Если нет противопоказаний (а это может определить только врач), то полезно один – два раза в год проходить курс вытяжения позвоночника. Обычно это 4 – 8 сеансов. Вытяжение бывает подводным и «сухим».  Существует масса приборов и приспособлений.  
Поделюсь несколькими секретами. 
1.      При грыжах нельзя использовать кровати с системой роликов, катающихся по спине. 
2.      Во время процедуры необходима одна ось вытяжения, то есть спина должна полностью выпрямляться. 
3.      Если вытяжение происходит в положении лёжа, то добейтесь того, чтобы  позвоночник  по всей длине  прижимался к  поверхности кушетки (желательно твёрдой). 
4.      Нельзя делать вытяжение без подготовки мышц. В качестве такой подготовки можно использовать процедуры с применением озокерита или грязи, физиопроцедуру ДДТ, массаж, ЛФК. 
5.      После вытяжения нужно обязательно носить ортопедический защитный корсет не менее 1,5 часов. 
6.      Нельзя поднимать тяжести в течение 5-6 часов после процедуры. 
7.      Оптимально закрепить положение позвонков мышечным корсетом, для этих целей через 2 часа после вытяжения можно сходить на массаж или выполнить комплекс ЛФК (выберете тот метод, который вы не использовали для подготовки к вытяжению). 
Увеличивать расстояние между позвонками и облегчать нагрузку на межпозвонковые диски и нервные корешки можно также  с помощью упражнений (например, на гимнастическом мече диаметром от 70см) или с помощью специального массажа.
*Совет пятый.* Проводите хондропротекторную терапию не менее 2 - 3 раз в год. Это терапия направленна на восстановление и укрепление суставов и межпозвонковых дисков. Здесь возможно комбинирование нескольких методов. 
_Лекарственная терапия._ К сожалению, применение таблеток хондропротекторного назначения, как правило,  приводит к развитию язвы желудка, заболеваний печени и поджелудочной железы. Поэтому, если применять лекарственные препараты, то в виде уколов, электрофореза или непосредственного введения лекарственных веществ вдоль позвоночника методами мезотерапии. 
   Помимо лекарственных препаратов существуют _натуропатические методы_ и _воздействие различными факторами_. Озокерит, грязь, прополис, некоторые травы, минеральные воды определённого органического состава (как например минеральная вода санатория «Лаго – Наки») обладают способностью укреплять межпозвонковый диск и замедлять старение позвоночника. Рекомендую применять аппликации и обертывания данными веществами, а также минеральные ванны, подводный душ – массаж на минеральной воде. Здесь нужно обратить  внимание, что на один курс лечения должно приходиться от 7 до 15 процедур. 
    К факторам, которые оказывают выраженное хондропротекторное действие можно отнести оксигипертермию – сочетанное воздействие кислородом и прогреванием, лечение общим магнитным полем, магнитно – лазерную терапию, криотерапию – воздействие сверхнизкими температурами.
_Особое место в хондропротекторной терапии занимает озон –_ мощное противовоспалительное действие сочетается с регенерирующим, наиболее  эффективно паравертебральное введение озона.
*Совет шестой. *Пройдите обследование позвоночника и подберите с помощью врача индивидуальный комплекс лечебной физкультуры. Важно исключить упражнения травмирующего характера. Так, например, очень многим пациентам категорически противопоказаны прогибы в спине и шеи назад, резкие скручивания позвоночника, прогиб в пояснице во время выполнения упражнений для ног. После того, как ваш комплекс упражнений будет подобран, разучите его с инструктором и запишите. ЛФК нужно делать не менее 2 раз в неделю. Поверьте, это самое важный для вас метод лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника.  Очень советую волновые движения, такие, например, как в гимнастике мастера по киайдо и багуачжан Евгения Атанова. 
*Совет седьмой. *Учитесь снимать стрессовую нагрузку,  старайтесь избавиться от злости, страхов и излишней тревожности, вырабатывайте оптимистический взгляд на жизнь. Доказано, что излишняя стрессовая нагрузка ухудшает иммунитет, снижает эффективность  защитных механизмов, и, в конце концов,  приводит к заболеваниям и раннему старению позвоночника. Занимайтесь медитациями, танцами, йогой или цигуном, заведите любимое хобби. Иногда необходима помощь психолога и медицинская реабилитация. Микро лэнар, аэроионотерапия, антистрессовые массажи, йодо – бромные ванны, внутривенное введение озона и криокамера могут стать эффективными методами уменьшения стрессовой нагрузки и повышения устойчивости к стрессам.
Надеюсь, что наши советы помогут вам сохранить молодость и гибкость позвоночника. Главное не лениться. Здоровья вам в наступающем 2013 году.


----------



## футболист. (20 Июл 2013)

1. Остеохондроз - есть большая помойка, в которую медицина свалила большое количество патологических факторов, действующих на ОДА, но совершенно не структурировав их. 
2. Большинство известных методик восставноления позвоночника направлено на устранение манифестирующейсимптоматики, но не причин заболевания. На первом месте боль, потом грыжа, протрузия, спазмированные мышцы и т.д.


----------

